# spiral cane



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Thought you might like to see a bigger project My personal cane. Cerry & mahogany with left & right crossing spirals. Again, lathe & router were used on the project..Thanks for looking


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Galturner (name) that is a great looking cane. I really like the attention to detail.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Quite pretty! A very "dressy" cane!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Galturner:

Ok, this is nicely done. Now, I'm going to encourage you to take it to the next level though. Notice the shoulder where the handle meets the shaft. The next one you make, sculpt that shoulder so the two become one and that transition flows one to the other. Now you've gone from woodworking to artistry.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Many members have made canes..do a search on the forum and you will see some great ones, it was a big deal about 2 or 3 years ago many members started to make them..

I will say Galturner yours is one of the great ones 

=====


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks, ladies & gents. Appreciate your kind comments. Yes, allthunbs (I did get the joke on your name..thought it a hoot) the transition is poor on this cane. But it was strickly for myself, and I did not care for my own use. As I look at sticks in general, handles are the biggest hurdle. I will try to do better!! And thanks too Bobj3 I appreciate your support.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

gal turner said:


> Thanks, ladies & gents. Appreciate your kind comments. Yes, allthunbs (I did get the joke on your name..thought it a hoot) the transition is poor on this cane. But it was strickly for myself, and I did not care for my own use. As I look at sticks in general, handles are the biggest hurdle. I will try to do better!! And thanks too Bobj3 I appreciate your support.


I don't know you from Adam but if you're like my wife you're a beautiful woman and you deserve the best. Especially from yourself. Give yourself the gift of your own artistry. Sorry if I'm out of line.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

When the man is right , he is right. Give allthunbs a cigar!!!!


----------

